# YouTube Video - How to apply metallic foil



## FoilEffects

Well this video is raw as this is my very first attempt at making a YouTube video and honestly I was not sure I could figure it out. The video is on how to apply metallic foil and shows the application of Wunda Size, the application and minipulation of 4 metallic colors and then overglazing the finish to tone it down. The finish shown is called Antique Bronze and is a super hot seller here in Florida.

Colors used are BRONZE - ANT GOLD - COPPER PENNY and SHINEY SILVER





 
Let me know what you think...


----------



## dincao

I think that your work is great, but we could have used some step by step instructions!! I know it is your 1st try but try one with some voice to bring us through the process...also did that sample board have a base coating? how long do you have to work with product before it dries? is it oil or waterbourne?? Hope to see you do another project soon!!


----------



## FoilEffects

Yeah I know what you are saying....

The base coat is black

The glue is called Wunda Size
(after rolled 15 min dry time)

Colors of foil are:

1 Bronze
2 Ant Gold
3 Copper Penny
4 Layover color - Shiney Silver

Glaze ant walnut stain and seal from Faux Effects

Everything is waterbased and once glazed it will dry overnight.


----------



## qdslse

Rob . . . that is awesome. Now I know what I want to do on my own bath ceiling! When using the foils before I have always put a layer of texture over then color blended, but this is simply gorgeous!


----------



## JNLP

That's pretty cool. I wouldn't mind playing with it someday just for fun. :thumbup:


----------

